# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Journal de bord] Canard PC l'émission - S02E17

## Izual

Ce soir, à 21h00, la rédaction sera en direct sur Twitch pour le S02E17 de notre émission.





https://www.twitch.tv/canardpc

----------


## Jeckhyl

(quinze ans après tout le monde je commence depuis hier à mater les émissions. J'ai commencé hier la numéro 1, j'en suis à la quatre, autant vous dire que je n'ai rien à foutre pendant mes jours de repos. Et bien c'est génial. Vous êtes géniaux. Découvrir les rédacteurs est vraiment sensas. Et je veux acheter des litres d'"Eau de Gamer". Merci)

----------


## Silver

Le replay :




J'ai trouvé la première heure très intéressante sur le sujet du moment, notamment le rappel de la loi sur le harcèlement sexuel, qui est assez large.

J'ai par contre l'impression que de se concentrer sur le jeu vidéo (étonnant pour une émission sur le jeu vidéo !) a mis de côté le fait que la prise de parole de ces dernière semaines a aussi eu lieu dans d'autres milieux et que c'est peut-être ce qui a permis d'arriver à la situation actuelle concernant le jeu vidéo. On parle notamment de #SpeakingOut qui a, par exemple, eu des conséquences sur le milieu du catch :

https://catch-newz.com/newz/derniere...s-sur-les-maux
https://www.gamespot.com/articles/th.../1100-6478903/

Concernant le sexisme dans l'industrie en tant que tel, on touche malheureusement encore à un problème plus global de société. On rappellera d'ailleurs les actes récents et répétés de notre "Élite politique" au sein de l'Assemblée nationale à ce sujet :

2013-2017 : https://www.francetvinfo.fr/societe/...e_2314086.html
2016 : https://www.20minutes.fr/politique/1...stes-assemblee
2019 : https://www.liberation.fr/france/201...emblee_1716294

----------


## Borh

Une question, pourquoi dans les comptes-rendus des articles de Libé, personne ne parle du trafic de drogue organisé au sein même des locaux d'Ubisoft et couvert par les RH ? On considère que c'est anecdotique en comparaison du reste ? J'avoue qu'après avoir lu les articles de Libé, ça me surprend que les autres médias passent cela sous silence.

----------


## Rollins

C'est un peu triste tous les gens qui hurlent au moralisme sur youtube ou ailleurs.
Vous faites bien je trouve d'insister la dessus et la preuve que ça sert à quelque chose d'en parler c'est que les co****ds de service ont dégagé, ce qui est le plus important.
Ce qui est aussi regrettable, c'est que l'ami Guillemot n'ait pas fait le ménage chez lui avant l'énorme bad buzz médiatique parce que les grandes épiphanies de ce genre c'est quand même toujours plus convaincant moralement quand tu n'es pas le dos au mur avec les yeux bandés.

----------


## Ruvon

> Ce qui est aussi regrettable, c'est que l'ami Guillemot n'ait pas fait le ménage chez lui avant l'énorme bad buzz médiatique parce que les grandes épiphanies de ce genre c'est quand même toujours plus convaincant moralement quand tu n'es pas le dos au mur avec les yeux bandés.


Vu que le bad buzz n'empêche pas les futurs jeux Ubi d'avoir de la visibilité, l'ami Guillemot doit-il en avoir quelque chose à foutre ?

----------


## Rollins

Quand tu es le patron d'une telle entreprise cotée en bourse et au vu de tout ce qui s'est passé ses dernières années, il est obligé d'en avoir quelque chose à foutre, je pense qu'il ne peut pas en être autrement.
Tout ne se joue pas à ce niveau là uniquement avec les ventes de produits, y a aussi les investisseurs financiers, les partenariats, les politiques peuvent aussi s'en mêler, et devraient même s'en mêler (si j'ose dire) si l'entreprise bénéficie d'avantages fiscaux par exemple.

----------


## Ruvon

> Quand tu es le patron d'une telle entreprise cotée en bourse et au vu de tout ce qui s'est passé ses dernières années, il est obligé d'en avoir quelque chose à foutre, je pense qu'il ne peut pas en être autrement.
> Tout ne se joue pas à ce niveau là uniquement avec les ventes de produits, y a aussi les investisseurs financiers, les partenariats, les politiques peuvent aussi s'en mêler, et devraient même s'en mêler (si j'ose dire) si l'entreprise bénéficie d'avantages fiscaux par exemple.


Pour les ventes, vu qu'ils ont un deal avec Epic qui file de la thune pour avoir les jeux Ubi en exclu, ça devrait bien se passer.

Pour le reste, je serais moins optimiste que toi. L'affaire Quantic Dream a bien montré que personne n'a pris de distance avec le studio, surtout pas la presse qui a dégorgé à grands renforts d'articles les arrivées sur PC des jeux du studio, d'abord sur l'Epic Game Store, puis sur Steam.

----------


## Woulfo

> Pour le reste, je serais moins optimiste que toi. L'affaire Quantic Dream a bien montré que personne n'a pris de distance avec le studio, surtout pas la presse qui a dégorgé à grands renforts d'articles les arrivées sur PC des jeux du studio, d'abord sur l'Epic Game Store, puis sur Steam.


Je ne serais pas aussi catégorique, la réputation de Quantic Dream a quand même été bien entachée par son affaire, les médias de jeux vidéo ne l'ont pas oublié. Je ne sais pas ce que cela a donné concrètement au sein du studio, mais j'ai bon espoir que certains journalistes nous éclaireront lors de la sortie de leur prochaine production par exemple. 
Malgré tout, le studio reste un acteur important du jeu vidéo et quand tu couvres l'actualité du jeu vidéo, cela ne me choque pas d'annoncer l'arrivée de leurs jeux sur PC.

Le but de ces affaires n'est pas de faire couler une boite ou de ne plus en parler, mais bien de dénoncer des comportements inadmissibles au sein de l'entreprise.

----------


## Catel

> Pour les ventes, vu qu'ils ont un deal avec Epic qui file de la thune pour avoir les jeux Ubi en exclu, ça devrait bien se passer.


Epic n'est qu'une petite partie du business d'Ubisoft. Deux tiers à trois quarts de leur chiffre doit se faire sur console et mobile.

----------


## Borh

> Une question, pourquoi dans les comptes-rendus des articles de Libé, personne ne parle du trafic de drogue organisé au sein même des locaux d'Ubisoft et couvert par les RH ? On considère que c'est anecdotique en comparaison du reste ? J'avoue qu'après avoir lu les articles de Libé, ça me surprend que les autres médias passent cela sous silence.


Dans le dernier article de Libé, on apprend maintenant que certains employés (probablement ceux qui se fournissaient pas) étaient drogués à leur insu. 
Pourquoi personne ne parle de ça ?

----------


## ElTotor

Bonjour à tous, 
Naufragé de GK, j'arrive à l'abordage de Canard PC avec un abonnement tout neuf ! Ne connaissant pas encore toutes les us et coutumes, je suis un peu perdu : j'ai vu que votre dernière émission, l'émission 76, était sortie, mais je ne la trouve ni sur youtube, ni sur twitch, ni sur le site. Je l'ai pourtant vu disponible en podcast. Ai-je raté quelque chose ? 
Merci d'avance pour votre réponse et désolé de déterré ce vieux post de 2020, je n'ai pas non plus trouvé comment créer un nouveau thread sur ce forum :D 
Je débarque quoi  ::):

----------


## Truf

> Bonjour à tous, 
> Naufragé de GK, j'arrive à l'abordage de Canard PC avec un abonnement tout neuf ! Ne connaissant pas encore toutes les us et coutumes, je suis un peu perdu : j'ai vu que votre dernière émission, l'émission 76, était sortie, mais je ne la trouve ni sur youtube, ni sur twitch, ni sur le site. Je l'ai pourtant vu disponible en podcast. Ai-je raté quelque chose ? 
> Merci d'avance pour votre réponse et désolé de déterré ce vieux post de 2020, je n'ai pas non plus trouvé comment créer un nouveau thread sur ce forum :D 
> Je débarque quoi


Si je ne dis pas de bêtises, le replay sur Twitch est dispo uniquement pour les abonnés a la chaine. Sinon elle va arriver sur YT mais ca peut prendre un peu de temps...
Et sinon bienvenu  :;):

----------


## ElTotor

> Si je ne dis pas de bêtises, le replay sur Twitch est dispo uniquement pour les abonnés a la chaine. Sinon elle va arriver sur YT mais ca peut prendre un peu de temps...
> Et sinon bienvenu


Merci !  ::): 

J'ai vu effectivement qu'il y avait un abo twitch en plus. Je vais rester simplement sur mon abo demat et mag et attendre gentiment que ça arrive sur Youtube  ::):

----------

